# Grooming hair on deer mount



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got my whitetail back from the taxidermist and the hair is kind of gathered up. It looks like it's wet but it's not. How do I smooth it out? Do I wet it down again and keep combing it until it dries. Or do you guys know of a different way to smooth it out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I use a pet comb to brush my deer mounts. You know the wire kind with a million short wire bristles on a flat base. If that doesn't work try some hair gel and a little water. After it sets, comb it out again with the pet brush.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks TEX-O-BOB, I'll try that.


----------

